# Moving to Travis AFB Ca, looking for a group



## Scion of Vyshaan (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello all,
I'll be moving to Travis AFB soon, and I wanted to know if anybody here had a group within driving distance.   I can justify driving about an hour to game once a week, so I figure that gives me pretty good range.


----------



## Sanackranib (Jun 21, 2003)

*travis AFB*

what area is travis AFB near?


----------



## Scion of Vyshaan (Jun 22, 2003)

Its about halfway between Sacramento and San Fransico


----------



## Sanackranib (Jun 23, 2003)

*travis AFB*

too far to comute from So. Cal.!


----------



## Salcor (Jun 23, 2003)

Not really sure where these towns are, but there are somepeople in Motergery.

They are signed up on an online military player registry at the address..

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SMDonline/

Salcor


----------

